# Do you get overtly excited when watching TV?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

As in, do you talk/yell to the characters and get emotionally invested in them?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Perhaps emotionally invested but the only time I yell at the TV is while watching sports, lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I blink sometimes.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I get pretty excited, emotional watching sports, both live and on tv. So does my dad, and my son, and my girls, and my mom occasionally when she watches. It's more than just a game when it's your team lol. There are also a few rivalries within my family and extended family so that adds to it.

I don't watch very many tv shows because tv mostly just really sucks. I'm tired of CSI type shows, they've been on for decades now. But the shows I watch, I reeeally get emotionally invested in. I really got into Lost, and The Supranos. I'm watching Stranger Things now and really getting into that, and Orange is the New Black.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

This is kinda confusing. Are you talking about watching TV or watching TV shows? :?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

eukz said:


> This is kinda confusing. Are you talking about watching TV or watching TV shows? :?


TV shows.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh.. then occasionally.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Not really with TV shows although I can get over-excited just seeing something about a place or even just talking to people some times. I think I start to get a bit manic - it can be quite pleasant but is overwhelming when it gets too extreme.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Emotionally invested- yes depending on the show. You can't really get through seasons into a show without being invested in some way.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I can swear out loud when I see a character I really hate, like saying "what a *****" or when something weird happens be like "what the hell?", even if no one else is around (That's kind of depressing to think about, though. I don't normally talk to myself out loud so even if I just said one thing out loud with no one else around it would probably be more like to pretend someone else was there..)


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

When I watched Stranger Things I sweared out loud more than once :um


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Sometimes I'll be like wow holy crap I can't believe that, I've also cried a few times. But I don't normally talk to characters or anything like that. I'm much more vocal when I play games though. I get really invested and will kinda talk about what's going on.... Or yell and say horrible things because I'm frustrated or hate someone. Even if I'm all alone... Well, let's be honest I'm like always alone lol so yeeeaaaah.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No. I think it is mostly to procrastinate. I do watch sports and some educational type of things more closely.


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

Sometimes. I yelled and hit a pillow really aggressive during the Breaking Bad finale. I was so tense during till the ending. Few shows get that reaction from me and I have to be really into it.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

No, I have very little in the way of reactions when it comes to watching TV. It takes a lot for me to react in any meaningful way to a television show. For instance, I barely flinch whenever I watch a football (soccer) match on TV when a goal is scored. 

I'm different when it comes to watching YouTube or Twitch Livestreams, strangely… I feel more 'connected' somehow :?. I can think of several where I've smiled at what I've been watching or even chuckled along to what was being said e.t.c…


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, especially when they kill off a favorite character of mine I'll cry for the rest of the day lol. I have to remind myself it's not real :lol


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Not really any excitement no, I don't watch television nearly often enough and entertainment shows especially rarely nowadays (normally documentaries, sports, or news). I just don't normally have the interest, patience or attention span, to get through an entertainment series any more.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I get bored after 5 minutes unless it's one of the few shows i enjoy.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

It's happened before but not much of tv is that engaging these days.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Since 7th/8th grade, I have been only watching documentaries and travel channels on the tv. I sometimes feel sad for prey animals and I guess that's all.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I tend to get very invested, but I'm not sure I'd call it 'excited'. I'm just a sap. A good writer can wring tears out of me like a wet sponge.


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

I will sometimes yell at the TV but usually its sporting events. Occasionally a reality show.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I do when I watch anime. dont watch much in terms of american tv shows.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't unless it is a basketball game that I'm really into. However my mom gets super excited when watching certain TV shows. You can hear her from the next room going "Ah!" "Oh no!" etc. if she is watching a thrilling or scary moment of a show or movie.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never, not even when I'm watching sport.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

I do! But it's only if it's something I'm really into. Most TV is boring for me. It's just a way to waste time.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes! I don't even watch stuff that doesn't get me invested! I'm that guy who will shush everyone who even dares to utter a word while we're watching something!


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah i get very emotionally invested in it. I don't make any noise out loud about it though. I don't even laugh out loud when it's funny (though i might squeel silently and slap my knee or something). And i cry a lot to tv shows during emotional moments. My life would be even more miserable if i didn't get invested in tv. It's what i do to forget how isolated my irl life is and to "experience" the world and life.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't yell at the TV but I almost cried once during Futurama. I'm pretty sensitive in general and get very into TV and books.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No, I'm mostly disappointed on what's TV, very... uninteresting stuff. There are some things I watch but over all, I don't get over excited. The only thing i might use it for, is background noise.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I guess I do. :lol


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

When I'm invested I do which is survivor right now..


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not really excitement especially at that level. When I was a kid watching a cartoon I am really into, then maybe. Nowadays, I usually only watch a show that I enjoy a lot and move on. That are just time killers and a way for me to unwind at the end of the day. Not really something I crave for in general.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fangirl96 said:


> Yeah i get very emotionally invested in it. I don't make any noise out loud about it though. I don't even laugh out loud when it's funny (though i might squeel silently and slap my knee or something). And i cry a lot to tv shows during emotional moments. My life would be even more miserable if i didn't get invested in tv. It's what i do to forget how isolated my irl life is and to "experience" the world and life.


 I'm pretty quiet, too. I do find I'm the opposite of what most people seem to be. Alone, I'll laugh out loud, but in theatres or watching something with others, I'll smile or give that softer exhale laugh. I think it's because I don't wanna be rude with my laugh and self-consciousness. Maybe? Probably? Other people seem reversed.

Though I will add it's not a sweeping statement. I definitely have my moments, but then they're also awkward. During a comedy, I'll laugh at a subtlety or just some off-humor, and be the only one laughing at times. But the punchline from the setup isn't usually laugh out loud for me. I still find it funny, but it's the surprise humor, I guess, is what gets me to laugh like a maniac at times.



Moxi said:


> I don't yell at the TV but I almost cried once during Futurama. I'm pretty sensitive in general and get very into TV and books.


Lemme guess: the Seymour episode? It's one of the saddest episodes in television history.



Blue Dino said:


> Not really excitement especially at that level. When I was a kid watching a cartoon I am really into, then maybe. Nowadays, I usually only watch a show that I enjoy a lot and move on. That are just time killers and a way for me to unwind at the end of the day. Not really something I crave for in general.


I can get excited for a show, but not like I used to. I DVR a lot, so I don't think about it too much. I guess Walking Dead doesn't count. I usually watch those the night they broadcast. It's one of the few shows left where I do have a bit of excitement that it's going to be on. Other shows: DVR and whenever I remember to watch them.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Lemme guess: the Seymour episode? It's one of the saddest episodes in television history.


Mhm. That always hits surprisingly hard for a cartoon.


----------

